# Kings reptile world



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if this place in Camden is still around? It used to be above palmers pets but I heard it closed.


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

*kings*

hey, its moved to the high street. its now nearer to mornington crescent tube. come out of the tube and head for the little sainsburys just across the road. The shop is just a few doors up.. Simon King's the guy there. I get all my supplies from him


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

The new address is on londontown.com! Went in last week and they have some beautiful green tree monitors...so jealous lol!


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know what became of the 2 brothers (steve & ? Parkinson) who were at Palmers before Kings Reptiles. They moved later to the Edgware Road.
Boa 10


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Brilliant! I might go down there for a wander soon, does he still do frogs?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

he barly has anything, half of it isnt even for sale when me and Anthony went in...


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I went in about a week and a half ago and was disappointed with what he had in stock. Lots of boarders but very little for sale, not much equipment either.

My partner and I ended up getting the train to Crystal Palace - now that was certainly worth it!


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Shame, there seems to be less and less rep shops in London, were there alot of frogs in crystal palace, I am considering going tomorrow but its on the other side of london to me.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

not that I noticed but I'm not a frog person so I wasn't really looking. Sorry


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an interest to declare here - I know Simon - but I would suggest it is still worth supporting his shop. Also remember that if you go miles and miles to a shop and it suddenly moves or closes, then by that time your local pet shop may also have closed through lack of business. I'm not saying all pet shops should be supported, but I would sooner have a local supplier.

Of course it's nice to make an excursion sometimes to other places to see what they've got.


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cyberlizard said:


> I have an interest to declare here - I know Simon - but I would suggest it is still worth supporting his shop. Also remember that if you go miles and miles to a shop and it suddenly moves or closes, then by that time your local pet shop may also have closed through lack of business. I'm not saying all pet shops should be supported, but I would sooner have a local supplier.
> 
> Of course it's nice to make an excursion sometimes to other places to see what they've got.


You don't happen to know if he has alot of frogs at the mo, I might go down there but It's not so local.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll ask him.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Just checked with Simon. Current frogs and toads are: sub-adult _Hyla cinerea_, adult _Bombina orientalis_ and adult Vermiculated Tree Frogs from Tanzania (I have asked him to supply a species name for the last lot).

Not a huge selection, but not to be sniffed at either. _Bombina_ are supposed to be good for starters and I think _H. cinerea_ are one of the most beautiful tree frogs you can get.

I have not been paid in any form for posting this info btw. :lol2:


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I found that cpr didnt *have much really, was a real let down for me when i went. I was expecting so much more. 
Cold blooded, rainham actually puts it to shame.


----------

